# Trek Freighter bash



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...or This Old Freighter.

She's old - been in service a bit longer than the Enterprise in Kirk's time. Never seemed to get all the upgrades that front-line starships got - still has her original bridge dome; the engines had their final stage sections replaced with the newer ones to keep the old girl running, but the old bussards still worked, so they left them alone

PNT Dreadnought saucer stuck on.. guess what? 


































































Yes, that's a bomb-bay belly tank from a 1/48 A-20. 

The underwing impulse engine fairing are castings taken from the inside of the Lief's aft dorsal fairing, using Aves Apoxy-Sculpt. That doesn't work too well, btw, especially if you don't have anything to use a mold release agent.

I painted her with what was left of the can of Tamiya AS-2 I used on my 1/350 E, drew on some panel lines and weathered her to death. Decals are all PL kit decals except the name and number.

Bucephalus was Alexander the Great's horse, which sounds elegant and all, until you find out it translates as "Thick Head". Which somehow seemed appropriate for this ship.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

That is awesome sir!
I think one of my favorites of yours to date.
Andy.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

That is _crazy..._ I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice bash. Great idea there :thumbsup:
Looking forward to some Ortho drawings


----------



## NathanJ72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice indeed sir!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I really like this. I've been playing around with a center-line saucer design of my own and, based on this, I can see that it really can work nicely.

This definitely feels like a ship that could exist in the TOS universe. I particularly like the engine mounts--sort of a reverse-Klingon battle cruiser mount. The large shuttle bay in the back works great as well.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

> Bucephalus or Bucephalas (c. 355 BC – June 326 BC) was Alexander the Great's horse and one of the most famous actual horses of antiquity


And turned into a plow horse....

Looks pretty good. Maybe needs sensor dishes on each 'shoulder'.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I like it, gives me an idea for a pre-Constution class build!!! 
Thick head?? It fits!!!


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Amazing work, really capturing the look of the time. 

Most bash's look like well, "bash's". This looks straight out of TOS (which I have a true fondness for). 

I'd rather seen your ship used in the recent movie, at least in the beginning before the time-line, screw up thingy.

More Pics please!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This thing looks GREAT.

Nice job John.

On a strange note, your use of the Tamiya AS-2 looks great in photographs.

So I picked up a can and tried it.
But to my eye, looks too dark in person.

So its likely an exposure thing with your photos.

But I'm curious, in all of your TOS builds, have you stuck by one base color (The AS-2?) of do each of your TOS builds sport a new color and if so, what has been your favorite?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Beautiful job!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Heck, I like that design better than the Enterprise!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome stuff! I thought you were going to tell us that the center hull was an old mouthwash bottle or something!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent bashup that used the separate components well. All the parts integrate in a believable whole.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Excellent bashup that used the separate components well. All the parts integrate in a believable whole.


I agree! :thumbsup:

I'm saving pics of this one! Very much inspiring! I like the way you've got it laid out, JohnP--fits perfectly within the ST universe. The saucer and neck section, I'm assuming, would break off in case of an emergency which makes more sense than some of the arrangements of canon designs.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome ship.Thanks for showing us.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love it. The design and paint job give it a lot of character. 

Great job, John! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> This thing looks GREAT.
> 
> Nice job John.
> 
> ...


Oh, I've tried a billion different colors! My favorite is Light Ghost Gray. I can't even remember all the others I've used on other bashes - French medium blue; light sea gray, dark ghost gray, Testors light gray, Flanker blue... I still think light ghost gray looks best.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic!
One tiny quibble I have it that there's too many windows on the secondary hull for a cargo-hauling freighter, but that's just me.
Everything else-- superb!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This was a great idea, John! You really pulled it off well! Great work and photography, as usual!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I really like it


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Inspired kitbash, I really like it.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John, I have an idea. Next kitbash you do, build the ship mentioned by Scotty on a few occasions. A garbage scow.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> John, I have an idea. Next kitbash you do, build the ship mentioned by Scotty on a few occasions. A garbage scow.


I imagine that would look something like this:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

kenlee said:


> I imagine that would look something like this:


I wouldn't mind a kit of that, either. Loved watching that show when I was a kid. 

Sean


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

OP, hope you don't mind... with just a hint (or whiff) of JJ.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carl_G said:


> Fantastic!
> One tiny quibble I have it that there's too many windows on the secondary hull for a cargo-hauling freighter, but that's just me.
> Everything else-- superb!


It's also a colony transport, sometimes a troop ship - very much a general purpose transport.

And exactly how many windows is a fictional 23rd century cargo-hauling freighter _supposed _to have, anyway?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

hubert said:


> OP, hope you don't mind... with just a hint (or whiff) of JJ.


Oh, I'm already doing that myself, thanks.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

John P said:


> It's also a colony transport, sometimes a troop ship - very much a general purpose transport.
> 
> And exactly how many windows is a fictional 23rd century cargo-hauling freighter _supposed _to have, anyway?


Ah, fair point. 
And I like your combined colony transport/cargo hauler idea -- passengers ride in the cabins in the side "bulges", while cargo is in the ginormous bay running down the middle.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Truly inspiring kitbash John. One of my favorites of yours for sure. It doesn't even look like a kitbash. Looks completely natural, and it all just goes together. :thumbsup:


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, beautiful job on the weathering! Very nice build.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Amazing work as always - such a logical and trek-universe based design that so many kit-bashes don't quite achieve.

Beautiful!

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Very cool bashing. As I recall, that name was later used for Baron Munchausen's horse in some of his tall tales. Inspired by the non-fiction version.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here she is in action (as it were) folks:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_bucephalus.html


































Lots more pics of the model at the "photo link" on the web page.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just wondering how you made the decals for the ships name and number ???
Great looking ship !!!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know what's better, your model or your presentation!


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

John, 

Does Tamiya AS-2 have a green tint to it? It looks that way but it could be my monitor. In fact it looks like it's the same as Tamiya XF-12 JN Grey.

Mike.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool action photos! I really like those cargo hatches up top. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

crowe-t said:


> John,
> 
> Does Tamiya AS-2 have a green tint to it? It looks that way but it could be my monitor. In fact it looks like it's the same as Tamiya XF-12 JN Grey.
> 
> Mike.


I boosted the Vibrance on all the pictures, and that brought a little green tint into the color. It's not really apparent in real life.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

DCH10664 said:


> Just wondering how you made the decals for the ships name and number ???
> Great looking ship !!!


Typed them out in CorelDraw and printed them on decal paper!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Some 1/1000 size comparisons.

With the Conny class USS Essex and Federation class Dreadnought USS Dominion:

















With a Ptolemy class tug (which is sagging!) :


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! Those ships look really great!

JohnP, you're single-handedly expanding the original Star Trek universe! All I can say is MORRRRRE!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More? I'm out of shelf space! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> More? I'm out of shelf space! :lol:


Can't . . . seem . . . to . . . find . . . sympathy 

Selfishly . . . demand . . . MORRRRRRRE!!! :devil:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

^Seconded! You haven't even built a Starbase yet, you slacker!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who me? Yes I have!

http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_51.html


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Missed this previously....

Great work, as always, John! Ugly, yet functional. 

How many of those old PNT parts from Thomas have you got left? I've still got almost everything I didn't give away.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have two medium-sized postal boxes full! A lot of it is useless scrap, but he had a LOT of bad dreadnought hulls and saucers that week, that just needed some bubbles filled or voids sanded off.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

John P said:


> Who me? Yes I have!
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_51.html


I stand corrected. Awesomely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Beautiful! She about 2 feet long?


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a really great build! Original but it fits right into the ST universe IMHO.
Superb!


----------

